# how hard can it be!



## pa2k84 (May 27, 2008)

looking for a site which sells 12" silent spinners (rats broke last one!) and a cat wand - the ones with feathers and sparkly strands in! Unable to find any site which sells both so frustrating anyone know of anywhere?


----------



## cherrie_b (Dec 14, 2008)

I got my hamster Chesnie a 12inch silent spinner off ebay. £14 + p&p. I get my cat wands from Home Bargains.


----------



## pa2k84 (May 27, 2008)

i can find both items separately no problem was just hoping to get both from same place.


----------



## Marcia (Mar 10, 2009)

I buy my cat wands from [email protected] usually but the silent spinners there are a bit overpriced


----------



## pa2k84 (May 27, 2008)

pets at home near(ish) me does not sell wands and only hamster silent spinners!! Maybe wait for next rat show and contact Rat Warehouse owner get them to bring along a silent spinner - best check dates.


----------

